# BUMPSANITY - 11x11x11 bump cube (aka mirror blocks)



## TwistyTex (Jun 7, 2017)

I thought I'd share my most recent, albeit over-the-top, mod... BUMPSANITY... an 11x11x11 bump cube (mirror blocks).

This puzzle was made from a Shengshou 11x11 base puzzle with 3D printed extensions (FDM in ABS black 150 micron layers).

I'm sure someone crazier than I am will eventually bump mod a larger base puzzle, but my wife is threatening to commit, divorce, and/or murderfy me if I try to do a bigger one... LOL Just kidding... my wife is awesome when it comes to my cubing/modding! 

Stickers by Oliver's Stickers.


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 7, 2017)

what even
just what


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 7, 2017)

TwistyTex said:


> I thought I'd share my most recent, albeit over-the-top, mod... BUMPSANITY... an 11x11x11 bump cube (mirror blocks).
> 
> This puzzle was made from a Shengshou 11x11 base puzzle with 3D printed extensions (FDM in ABS black 150 micron layers).
> 
> ...


Casually emails coren... "hey coren think I can borrow your 22x22..."


----------



## Matthew H. (Jun 9, 2017)

TwistyTex said:


> I thought I'd share my most recent, albeit over-the-top, mod... BUMPSANITY... an 11x11x11 bump cube (mirror blocks).
> 
> This puzzle was made from a Shengshou 11x11 base puzzle with 3D printed extensions (FDM in ABS black 150 micron layers).
> 
> ...


When you meant "Bumpsanity" I literally thought it meant bumping your thread lol.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 9, 2017)

Good luck...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 12, 2017)

Holy cow.


----------



## FJT97 (Jun 12, 2017)

so all those center pieces are different? They don't seem to be!?


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 12, 2017)

So...what do you want for it? I'd literally pay a fortune just to hold it.


----------



## aybuck37 (Jun 12, 2017)

Woahhh is it ok if I share this?


----------



## TwistyTex (Jun 14, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> Woahhh is it ok if I share this?


Absolutely!


----------



## TwistyTex (Jun 14, 2017)

FJT97 said:


> so all those center pieces are different? They don't seem to be!?


The centers on higher order bump cubes are just normal sized centers (length & width), but they do vary in height (depth) on each side. There is no way to make each layer a different length or width as this would wreck the cube.


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 14, 2017)

life has been answered


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 14, 2017)

TwistyTex said:


> The centers on higher order bump cubes are just normal sized centers (length & width), but they do vary in height (depth) on each side. There is no way to make each layer a different length or width as this would wreck the cube.


Would it work to slightly Fisher it? Just turn it, say, 10° on either one axis or two? Not really a bump cube then, but really cool.


----------



## TwistyTex (Jun 20, 2017)

JRCuber posted his unboxing video of this puzzle... including a scramble.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 20, 2017)

I can't even imagine trying to solve that thing. Good grief. Awesome looking puzzle, Tex.


----------



## Sion (Jun 21, 2017)

I can solve any nxn, but thats bloody insane. I just need to learn bump cube.


----------



## TwistyTex (Jun 21, 2017)

Sion said:


> I can solve any nxn, but thats bloody insane. I just need to learn bump cube.


The solve of the bump 11x11 is identical to a normal 11x11... you are just matching sides by heights of extensions instead of by colors. 

The one difference for bump cubes is on even layered bump cubes.. and that difference is that you can't rely on a memorized color scheme for center placement (eventually you can memorize the sides though)... initially you have to use your corners to place your centers on even layered bump cubes.


----------



## TwistyTex (Jun 22, 2017)

I just learned this evening that Spencer Brodhead unveiled a second 11x11 bump cube only days after I unveiled mine... so there are clearly TWO certifiably insane people on this planet. LOL Seriously though... you should consider subscribing to his channel... I'm sure he'll be making some great mods in the future... this was only his THIRD mod attempt.


----------



## Sion (Jun 22, 2017)

Race for 13x13 or 19x19 mirror cube?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 30, 2017)

Sion said:


> Race for 13x13 or 19x19 mirror cube?


If someone does that to a 19x19, I will *insert insane course of action here*


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 13, 2017)

AMAZING!


----------

